# Blagdon affinity feature pool?



## Morgan Freeman (2 Jun 2011)

I saw these in the back of this month's PFK, looks like there will be a feature next month.

What does everyone think of them? I think the design is wonderful, but I can't really see it being very practical. It's only around 100 gallons and only 2feet deep. Will it hold up over winter after freezing? I'm not sure there's enough swimming space for goldfish and if you just had plants well, what's the point of the viewing windows?


http://www.pond-products.co.uk/Blagdon_ ... ctagon.htm


----------



## mjohan (1 Mar 2012)

Sure looks nice but as you said, I don't see it being that practical.

I mean, it will be able to hold you fish and plants together and go with that setup but this looks more like an added design for your garden that something to really house fish.

I agree with winter also, with this being a little smaller than what you would expect to hold up over the winter season. The picture itself looks cluttered as well without that much room to move with.


----------



## Viv (1 Mar 2012)

I've seen these in my local garden centre and like you thought it was a nice idea but not really any good for fish. As a nature pool though the viewing windows would enable you to see lots of aquatic life other than fish. 

Viv


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Mar 2012)

Treat it as a large tank for a couple of goldfish - maybe even fancies - and then over-winter them under cover and it'd make a great feature.  My friend is planning to buy one and then over-winter it in their conservatory and put it on the patio in the summer.


----------

